

Google AppEngine Datastore Dying - pubnub
http://www.pubnub.com/blog/google-app-engine-datastore-dieing
Performance monsters have been snacking on Googles Datastore API. Datastore slowdown has been causing abandonment of writes due to timeouts over 30 second.
======
kljensen
The Appengine team continually updates developers on their progress with an
admirable degree of transparency. So, though I've suffered from the recent
decrease in GAE performance, I'm confident they will resolve the issues in
short order. (Still...it sucks for the time being!)

------
yanw
[http://googleappengine.blogspot.com/2010/06/datastore-
outage...](http://googleappengine.blogspot.com/2010/06/datastore-outage-and-
unapplied-writes.html)

